# Netbook mit Ion2 - Genug für Black Ops?



## CyberLotus (1. Dezember 2010)

*Netbook mit Ion2 - Genug für Black Ops?*

Hi,

Ich habe mal ne frage:

gibt es Netbooks, die Spiele wie Black Ops, Crysis Wars, Starcraft II usw. 
schaffen?

In Betracht habe ich das  ASUS EeePC 1015PN
(Technische Daten hier: ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - ASUS EeePC 1015PN schwarz)
gezogen, ich habe aber LEIDER keinen Plan ob das klappt.

Wer mehr weiß, möge es mir BITTE mitteilen.

Danke im Vorraus


CyberLotus



Ps. Es reicht natürlich, wenn die Spiele auf niedrige auflösung, ohne AA usw. laufen


----------



## ThePlayer (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit Ion2 - Genug für Black Ops?*

Da Netbooks für sowas nicht gemacht sind denke ich das nicht.


----------



## CyberLotus (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit Ion2 - Genug für Black Ops?*

Ist klar, aber das Netbook besitzt einen dual Core, und der ION 2 Chip ist sehr leistungsstark


----------



## Pagz (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit Ion2 - Genug für Black Ops?*

Hardware: Spielen auf Netbooks - Preiswerte Ergänzung zum Spiele-PC? bei GameStar.de
Das wird dir wahrscheinblich helfen


----------



## CyberLotus (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit Ion2 - Genug für Black Ops?*

Dankeschön


----------



## CyberLotus (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit Ion2 - Genug für Black Ops?*

darf man bei PCGames denn auf Gamestar verlinken?

^^


----------



## Pagz (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit Ion2 - Genug für Black Ops?*

Ja klar wieso nicht?
Ist ja nicht so, als ob die verfeindet sind, außerdem dient es ja deiner Information


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit Ion2 - Genug für Black Ops?*

Das einzige "Netbook" das das packen könnte ist entweder ein Aleinware M11x oder ein HP DV2


----------



## AchtBit (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit Ion2 - Genug für Black Ops?*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Das einzige "Netbook" das das packen könnte ist entweder ein Aleinware M11x oder ein HP DV2



Fast genau vor einem Jahr, wollt ich mir so nen Lappie mit su7300 CPU bestellen, bzw hatte ich schon, doch dann ist mir das g71v in die Quere gekommen. 

Na egal, jedenfalls hab ich die hohe Leistung und das enorme Takt-Potenzial der CPU hier betont. Und , dass alle, die sich eine Note/Netbook zulegen, entweder zu der su7300(150€) oder zu der su4200(80€) Cpu greifen sollen. Möglichst mit OC Funktion im Bios

Irgendwie scheints mir, als ob da ein Alienware Vertreter Mäuschen gewesen war. Die Netbooks von denen bedienen sich im Main Sektor dieser beiden CPUs. Und selbstverständlich ist OC, ausserhalb der CPU Specs, werkseitig unterstützt.

Last but not least, das hat den Preis der CPUs in die höhe getrieben. Die kosten nun mehr als vor einem Jahr. 

So ne SU7300 hätte mich schon gereizt. Nur wo das Lappo herbekommen, dass die CPU per FSB auf 4ghz jagt. Wahrscheinlich erreicht man mit nem Main Lappo Board nicht mal annähernd einen System Takt der die CPU an die Intel Max. Spec von 3ghz bringt.


----------



## Superwip (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit Ion2 - Genug für Black Ops?*



> Ist klar, aber das Netbook besitzt einen dual Core, und der ION 2 Chip ist sehr leistungsstark


 
"Sehr leistungsstark" jetzt übertreib mal nicht ^^

der ATOM ist so rückständig und langsam, dass er pro Kern bei gleichem Tankt wenns hochkommt die Hälfte der Leistung einer modernen CPU erbringt und so toll ist ION auch wieder nicht, stärker als die meisten Onboardlösungen, das wars auch

Wenn du mobil vernünftig zocken möchtest nimm dir ein richtiges Subnotebook wie etwa das Alienware M11x oder ein HP Touchsmart tm2


----------



## AchtBit (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit Ion2 - Genug für Black Ops?*

Ion taugt nix im Vergleich zu den ULV Core2Duos aber Intel will die Dinger halt auch noch loswerden. Den Ion haben sie aus lauter Raffgier in Monster Massen Serien gelasert. Das Zeug muss ja jetzt auch irgendwie an den Mann gebracht werden. Intel bremst ganz sicher künstlich mit den überlegenen Produkten


----------



## Gast1111 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit Ion2 - Genug für Black Ops?*

Ähmm du weißt schon das ION ein Grafikchip/Chipsatz bzw. ION2 ein Grafikchip von nVidia ist oder?
Das hat gar nichts mit Intel zu tun ^^


----------



## AchtBit (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit Ion2 - Genug für Black Ops?*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ähmm du weißt schon das ION ein Grafikchip/Chipsatz bzw. ION2 ein Grafikchip von nVidia ist oder?
> Das hat gar nichts mit Intel zu tun ^^



ahhhh. shit jaa... das Dingens sollte doch dem gestressten Atom unter die Arme greifen. Hab ich verwechselt. Wahrscheinlich weil sich beide identisch,  Realativ zur Leisung, verhalten.

die Gehhielfe fürn Atom, etz weis ichs wieder...


----------



## Superwip (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit Ion2 - Genug für Black Ops?*

Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Produktionskosten für einen ATOM wahrscheinlich deutlich unter 10€ liegen sind die Preise stattlich... 

Aber wenn AMD seine Fusions herausgebracht hat wird Intel die ATOMs wahrscheinlich nichtmalmehr geschenkt an den Mann bringen...


----------



## AchtBit (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit Ion2 - Genug für Black Ops?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Aber wenn AMD seine Fusions herausgebracht hat wird Intel die ATOMs wahrscheinlich nichtmalmehr geschenkt an den Mann bringen...



Vielleicht können sie den Cheap Chip der NASA für die nächste Space Shuttle Gen., inkl. 100 Jahre Support Garantie, verhöckern


----------



## CyberLotus (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit Ion2 - Genug für Black Ops?*

das kostet 750€ es sollte ja eben billig sein^^


----------



## siegfred110 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit Ion2 - Genug für Black Ops?*

Black Ops macht auf nem M11x keinen Spaß. Selbst mit der CPU-Übertaktung nicht. Da wird der SU7300 überfordert!

Modern Warfare II hingegen läuft noch einwandfrei, stellt aber auch nicht so hohe Anforderungen an die CPU...


----------



## Superwip (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit Ion2 - Genug für Black Ops?*



CyberLotus schrieb:


> das kostet 750€ es sollte ja eben billig sein^^


 
Klein, billig und einigermaßen leistungsfähig sind leiser kaum gemeinsam möglich...



> Black Ops macht auf nem M11x keinen Spaß. Selbst mit der CPU-Übertaktung nicht. Da wird der SU7300 überfordert!


 
dann kann man ja zur i7 Version greifen und gegebenenfalls dort auch noch OCen


----------



## Yanzco (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netbook mit Ion2 - Genug für Black Ops?*

ich stehe zwischen dem von imhm genanten Netbook und eines mit Amd nile platform welches ist schneller.Das Intel nvidia währe dieses hier*Asus Eee PC 1015PN und das AMD das AcerAspire One 521.welches ist besser Danke im vorraus
*


----------

